# per javascript linkfarbe ändern



## GuenniFD (27. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Wie kann ich denn per javascript die linkfarbe ändern?
Hintergrund geht ja z.b. so:
document.getElementById(uebergabe).style.background = '#6FB944';
aber color geht ja in dem fall net, weil es ein link ist....
Also wär schön, wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte, vielen Dank!
MFG
Günni


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. April 2005)

Warum sollte es nicht gehen, weil es ein Link ist?


----------



## Sealtuagn (27. April 2005)

überle mal, was der prefix für die anzeige von links ist... 
a:link
nech...
also... was kommt da hin ?

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## GuenniFD (27. April 2005)

ich habs schon mit
document.getElementById(uebergabe).style.a = '#6FB944';
document.getElementById(uebergabe).style.a:link = '#6FB944';
und so versucht und hat net geklappt...


----------



## Sealtuagn (27. April 2005)

Willst du ale Links umfärben oder nur einen 
weil dann mach das doch per PHP !

Ansonsten such ich dir den code mal raus !


EDIT:
Wie übergibst du denn die Element-ID 

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## GuenniFD (27. April 2005)

danke schonma für die antworten!
es können ruhig alle links sein, ist egal, weil sich hinter der id nur einer verbirgt....
hab es gerade getestet, wenn ich color nehme geht es nur bei normalem text....


----------



## Sealtuagn (27. April 2005)

wenns alle links sein sollen, dann erstell dir doch eine style.css, binde sie mit folgendem Code in ALLE Sites ein, wo du die Farbe Ändern möchtest:

```
<LINK rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css">
```

Die style.css muss dann bei dir so aussehen:

```
/***************** Standardwerte *********************/

body {
	background-color:#000000;
	color:#00CCBB;
	font-size:13;
	font-family:Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,sans-serif;
	}

a:link {
	color:#22DD22;
	text-decoration:none;
	}

a:visited {
	color:#22DD22;
	text-decoration:none;
	}

a:hover {
	color:#F9AF00;
	text-decoration:none;
	}

a:visited:hover {
	color:#F9AF00;
	text-decoration:none;
	}
```

Bei color gibst du einfach unter der entsprechenden Option die Farbe ein, die die Option haben soll


----------



## GuenniFD (27. April 2005)

vielen dank, aber das ist ja css und ich müsste das übers js aus gewissen gründen umstellen...


----------



## Sealtuagn (27. April 2005)

ich such mal was .-)


----------



## con-f-use (27. April 2005)

Wie Sven schon sagte. Warum um alles in der Welt sollte color nicht gehen: 
	
	
	



```
<script type="text/javascript"><!--
  	function cngColor() {
 		if (document.getElementById) document.getElementById('derLink').style.color = "#66FFFF"
  	}
  //--></script>
  
  <a href="#" id="derLink" onclick="cngColor()">Klick mich</a>
```
 
  Funktioniert in allen Browsern, die getElementById und CSS unterstützen.


----------



## GuenniFD (27. April 2005)

gut dann muss ich ma schaun, ob es an dem css liegt, dass der das irgendwie dann blockiert.... danke...


----------



## con-f-use (27. April 2005)

An den Styles liegt es bei dir auch nicht. Ich habe deine 1:1 übernommen und das Folgende funktioniert einwandfrei: 
	
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//DE" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd"><html lang="en" xml:lang="de" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
 <head><title>Tietel</title><meta name="AUTHOR" content="con-f-use@gmx.net" /><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
 
 <style type="text/css">
 body {
 	background-color:#000000;
 	color:#00CCBB;
 	font-size:13;
 	font-family:Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,sans-serif;
 	}
 
 a:link {
 	color:#22DD22;
 	text-decoration:none;
 	}
 
 a:visited {
 	color:#22DD22;
 	text-decoration:none;
 	}
 
 a:hover {
 	color:#F9AF00;
 	text-decoration:none;
 	}
 
 a:visited:hover {
 	color:#F9AF00;
 	text-decoration:none;
 	}
 </style>
 
 </head><body><div>
 
 <script type="text/javascript"><!--
 	function cngColor(targetID,color) {
 		if (document.getElementById) document.getElementById(targetID).style.color = color
 	}
 //--></script>
 
 <a href="#" id="derLink" onclick="cngColor('derLink','#66FFFF')">Klick mich</a>
 
 </div></body></html>
```


----------



## GuenniFD (27. April 2005)

die frage ist, wodran könnte es noch liegen...


----------



## con-f-use (27. April 2005)

JavaScript ist bei dir im Browser schon an oder? ^^


----------



## GuenniFD (27. April 2005)

na klar... ich hab dafür keine css deklariert, aber irgendwie will das net so...


----------

